# Corn hot cereal question



## Dina (Sep 13, 2006)

Every time I serve corn on the cob for dinner, hubby is reminded of some sort of breakfast hot cereal he had as a boy.  He says it was made out of corn, and had a white, sweet and creamy consistency.  Hmm...Has anyone every had this before and know the name of it?  I'd like to try making it for him.  Guess I'll go and search some Salvadorian dishes.  Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2006)

If you're looking for a hot cereal, how about grits?


----------



## Dina (Sep 13, 2006)

Grits is different than this one Andy. But thank you so much anyway for trying. I found it here http://ozzo.freeshell.org/foros/new/recetas/board.cgi?action=display&num=13 Atol de Elote means "corn hot cereal".  Sounds pretty good since it calls for milk, cinnamon and sugar.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 13, 2006)

Dina, I remember being served cornmeal porridge in the Caribbean.... it was white-ish and had fruit and cinammon in it.


----------



## Dina (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes.  I asked my husband if it was cornmeal but he says he remembers the fresh corn taste in this cereal.  Thank you.  Cornmeal sounds wonderful too and I will have to try making it that way too.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2006)

Dina said:
			
		

> Grits is different than this one Andy. But thank you so much anyway for trying. I found it here http://ozzo.freeshell.org/foros/new/recetas/board.cgi?action=display&num=13 Atol de Elote means "corn hot cereal". Sounds pretty good since it calls for milk, cinnamon and sugar.


 

I'll have to take your word for it.  Your Spanish is clearly a lot better than mine.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 13, 2006)

Dina
I did a quick google on the Jamaican porridge - I remember it as being a tad too sweet for my Scottish tastebuds - my oat porridge is served with salt and a little milk only!
http://www.jamaican-recipes.com/jamaicanporridge.html


----------



## Dina (Sep 13, 2006)

Andy, I'll be glad to translate it for you if you're interested in making it.

Ishbel, I'm going to try your recipe with cornmeal.  Sounds wonderful; thank you.  I found the actual Salvadorian recipe called "Atol de Elote" (means corn hot cereal) and is made from fresh corn, liquified with milk, strained and cooked with a tad of cinnamon and sugar.  I'm going to surprise my husband with it soon.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 13, 2006)

Dina.....   it's not my recipe!  I only copied the URL.
Both versions sound quite sweet for my taste, but I bet your husband will love your version of the Salvadorean dish.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 13, 2006)

There are yellow corn grits that are delicious.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 13, 2006)

we had that as a side dish growing up something like creamed corn


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 13, 2006)

Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> we had that as a side dish growing up something like creamed corn


 
Was it creamed corn--or was it a cereal something.


----------

